#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   aktivierte Osteochondrose,  und anderes >

## Rol

Hallo,
ich habe einen Befundbericht meiner Schmerzärztin, worin steht als Diagnose, aktivierte Osteochondrose und Überlastung discoligamentärer Struckturen. Ausser den starken Schmerzen, wofür ich Opiate bekomme, die mal helfen und mal nicht, möchte ich doch gerne wissen, was diese Diagnosen so bedeuten. Mache im Moment mal wieder Krankengmnastik nd kann, da ich starke Verwachsungen im Bauchraum habe, vieles nicht machen. Vielleicht kann mir hier Jemand ein wenig helfen. Für ein paar Tipps wäre ich auch sehr dankbar.
Toll, dass es dieses Forum gibt, Danke.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo .., 
Osteochondrose = Degenerative Veränderungen sowohl der Bandscheiben als auch der Wirbel
discoligamentärer Strukturen (disco = Bandscheibe ) und (Ligament = Bänder) also eine Überlastung der Bandscheiben und der Bänder.
Nun müsste man wissen wie der Befund sonst aussieht. Also es wäre sinnvoll das D>u bestimmte Übungen zu Hause weiter machst. Da reicht oft schon ein Theraband und eine Matte. Die Physiotherapiepraxen bieten eine Rückenschule an.  
Das sind so ca. sechs / sieben Stunden wo man gezeigt bekommt wie man sich Rückengerecht verhält. Wie man z.B. aus dem Bett aufsteht / vom Boden etwas aufhebt (dabei in die Knie geht). Ja und so weiter das Ganz ezahlt die Krankenkasse. 
Wenn Du in eine Schmerzambulanz gehst, kannst Du ja einmal fragen wie es mit der *Progressiven Muskelentspannung* nach *Jacobson* aussieht.  Es gibt mitunter etwas dazu in Büchereien Im Buchhandel oder teilweise bieten die Schmerzambulanzen entsprechende Kurse an! 
Bei den Discountern gibt es so Wärmepackungen mit Moor. für ca. 5 €.   
Dadurch werden Deine Schmerzen usw. nicht verschwinden aber evtl. ein kleines Stück weniger werden. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------

